# My daughter got a chi yesterday (m)



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Long story, but she fell in love with Asia and was hell bent on getting a LC black/white chi. (so it would match her boston)
Anyway, I gave her some breeder names, gave her advice....she still went with a complete unknown. Puppy is cute, although not real typey. (longer muzzle etc.) But cute. Ay yi yi
The only good thing is that the breeder had all the dogs in the house with her, had the parents there and had an entire goody bag for them including blanket, toys, that tube of stuff for hypoglycemia in case she needed it. She is 1 pound 13 oz. and is 9 weeks. I think it's a little young to leave but again, not asking me my opinion you know? LOL
I guess she did really well last night after a 5 hour car ride home. Didn't cry in the crate until about 5AM and then slept on my daughter's pillow happily. LOL Got a clean bill of health at the vets today so that is good. I just hope they know what they are getting into or I fear I may end up with 4. haha
No name yet. Their boston is Maggie. They were thinking Lilly, Moira, Gracie, and not sure what else. 
They were thinking she was going to be super tiny but were relieved to look at the charts and see that at 9 weeks, if I am reading this right, she should be in the 4-4.5 pound range? 
So, I'm sort of introducing my grand-dog. haha I'll post pics when i get them.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Isnt it funny how we try to educate our kids into making the right decisions but they go and do what they want anyway 

I cant wait to see pictures! According to her puppies age and weight...I calculate it at 5lbs adult.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks. I wasn't sure with those charts. I think 5 pounds is nice.  Having had a chi that could never break that 3 pound mark and was skinny, I am happy with my 4 pounder that will also probably be 5.  I am somewhat annoyed with the miss (daughter) but she never, ever does anything impulsive so there is a part of me that is sort of happy to see her do something not so calculated. Plus, if it doesn't work for her, I would always take in another chi. They are loving her so far though. Kids....LOL


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ah, having adult kids! haha! I can relate.
Cannot wait to see photos! One of my breeders was that way. We got a princess tote bag with blanket, toys, clothes, bowls an an amazing folder with contract, medical booklet with all of her information and the like. It was very nice.

SO good that she checked out great at the doctor. We got Hope at 9 weeks and she weighed 1 pound 8 ounces. It is young but she did great. Ruby was 1 pound 15 ounces when we got her at 14 weeks. I think that your daughter's new one will be a good size as you suggest. Not too small, not too big. That is where I think my girls will be as well and I am glad. I do not have the knowledge, skill or time to manage one at 2-3 pounds. 

Again-PICTURES!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Who wouldn't fall in love with Asia, you are so lucky......
Congrsats on your new Grandchi hehe, can't wait for photos...


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Here are some screen shots of pics they took.
































Maggie the Boston with the unnamed puppy


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is so pretty. Now I understand-I would have gotten her, too!! I love her heart shaped nose!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks. She's a cutie, but she is definitely longer-muzzled. But my daughter claims she likes that. Whatever. LOL As long as she's healthy and they like her. . . Far be it for me to say, you know? I wish she lived closer than Virginia though as I would love to see her.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I understand that, too. Both sets of my kids (and now grandchildren) live away. One set in my state but 6 hours away and the others live in Nashville which is 9 hours away from us. 

Our kids say that is why we got the girls. They may be right.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope the pup turns out to be a winner. All you can do is give the info and hope friends and family make the right choices. Despite years of my soap-boxing, a friend of mine just came up to me at a gathering and excitedly told all about their new Cairn-Poodle mix puppy from "...the nicest Amish family..." *facepalm* It was a thinly disguised puppy mill, of course (they're epidemic here) but all I could do is wish her luck, smile, and hope that the dog gods smile on her, too. Sounds like your daughter did quite a bit better than that, anyway.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She's adorable :daisy:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Ohhh, I think she is a real cutie... The longer muzzle is not a deal breaker for a pet furbaby.. so I'm sure your daughter could care less..I really like her ears (love big ears) and her coat markings are lovely.. Congratulations on the new grand-puppy!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww she's adorable! Her face is perfect to me; but we all know how I feel about "typey" looking chi's anyway lol.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think she is really cute, your daughter will adore her  Asia was like 1 lb 12 oz at 9 weeks but she stayed that weight for 2 weeks after...


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

She is so cute! I think the longer muzzle looks cute on her. I love the fluffy look of the LC's. I annoy Oreo by playing with her ears lol.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

nic2576 said:


> I annoy Oreo by playing with her ears lol.


I've always had a sneaking suspicion that the ears are one of the main selling points for the LC's!! 

Feeling ear fringe is the greatest guilty pleasure lol.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I play with her hair constantly lol. I fell in love but how can anyone who has a chi not fall head over heels lol.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

new puppy is very cute...I love her fluffy ears.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I like her little pig tail ears too. She seems to be settling in nicely today. She cried in her pen area and the boston ran over there to rescue her. haha


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats on the grand chi! A new puppy is always a cause for celebration in my book! She is a beauty, and I love her ears! I wish them lots of luck!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

She is adorable!!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi congrats on your grand chih she is adorable


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww what an adorable little girl! You can definitely tell she was inspired by Asia! I keep thinking Annie for her name, I think b/c our good friends have a boston called Annie and I thought of her looking at the pics.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Aww what an adorable little girl! You can definitely tell she was inspired by Asia! I keep thinking Annie for her name, I think b/c our good friends have a boston called Annie and I thought of her looking at the pics.


Annie would be cute. As of this minute it is Moira. Plus we have a niece, Annie in the family. Probably wouldn't fly too well. haha


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

that puppy is TOO cute!! but i have a question
what is wrong with the longer muzzles? i think its cute!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Moira is really cute! Ha that always happens to me, Id love to have a Ruby but I already have a niece named Ruby and I dont think my sister would be very pleased with me if I named a chi after her!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

sjm said:


> that puppy is TOO cute!! but i have a question
> what is wrong with the longer muzzles? i think its cute!


Technically, nothing at all. It's just that those who prefer to have a dog that fits into the Breed Standard of the AKC, (like for showing) need to have a dog that suits the description well. And it calls for a shorter muzzle (which nothing is wrong with, either!)
The thing you have to remember as that while some characteristics for working dogs or such have a health or other advantage (like short legs on a Doxy, or short tails) the Chi was meant to be a *companion.* So their standards are based mostly on just certain preferences that people agreed on. In this case, a shorter muzzle.

I'm not really into showing or AKC stuff, and I LOVE the way the long muzzle looks.. IMO it's just dantier, foxier I guess. For me, it's MY preference, and not the AKC's. There's nothing wrong with either! =)


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

love her irish name!!!!
very cute puppy


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

My Mom has 2 chi's and a boston. The boston is so hyper except when she is with the chi's. She is so gentle with the chi's. They are so cute interacting together. Your gran-chi is beautiful. She has the cutest, sweetest face. What a doll baby. I can't imagine my life with out my grand-dogs. They are not chi's but well loved none-the-less!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She is really cute  Hope all goes wonderfully for them!


----------



## cntrygirl1064 (Oct 27, 2010)

She is so adorable! Congratulations!! My Buster is a rescue and he is on the larger end of the scale, thin but a larger frame, with a longer muzzle. He weighs about 8.4 lbs. The vet said she would like to see him at 9. He may not be standard in any way, but he is perfect in my eyes! lol!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks all. To answer the question, what is wrong with a longer muzzle, nothing at all. My Bruiser has a longer muzzle. I was just posting that the pup isn't typey like AKC would want now. Also, the breeder was going on and on at how tiny this dog is and when you chart it, she really isn't a super tiny dog. She is small but is charting out around the 5 pound mark. That's a nice size (perfect in my opinion) but not a tiny 3 pounder. So, I'm not sure how great the breeder is. That was more my point. I'm so sorry if I offended anyone who has a longer muzzled chi. I have one myself. I do prefer the shorter muzzle though, but that's just me.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

tricializ said:


> Thanks. She's a cutie, but she is definitely longer-muzzled. But my daughter claims she likes that. Whatever. LOL As long as she's healthy and they like her. . . Far be it for me to say, you know? I wish she lived closer than Virginia though as I would love to see her.


How fun, it is like getting another pup.


----------

